# Master X Light weight?



## Chesterfield (Aug 19, 2006)

1760g 59cm


----------



## Rok63 (Dec 13, 2008)

Anybody put the frame on a scale?


----------



## waterford (Sep 30, 2004)

My 62cm w/o fork weighed 1810g.


----------



## Rok63 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks guys.
My plan is to build Molteni size 56 with steel forks and am doing calculations to see what weight can I get. Any information about the forks?


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*An interesting example of what can be done with a MXL..*



Rok63 said:


> Thanks guys.
> My plan is to build Molteni size 56 with steel forks and am doing calculations to see what weight can I get. Any information about the forks?


Take a look at this MXL on the Serotta forum:

http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53605

It will definitely will give you an idea of what can be done with a MXL.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## Rok63 (Dec 13, 2008)

A piece of art. I would put it on the wall in my office.


----------



## mj3200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sure mine was 1620g for 54cm.


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

Rok63 said:


> Thanks guys.
> My plan is to build Molteni size 56 with steel forks and am doing calculations to see what weight can I get. Any information about the forks?


My MXL comes in at 18lbs fully built:Record groupset (2005) Proton wheels. Straight steel (precisa) fork is fine and looks great - get painted as part of your colour scheme. If you really tried, you could get an MXL under 17lbs -but why bother. It rides light enough.


----------

